
Show HN: Siphon.js – A data extraction library built for scale - sooeung2
http://siphonjs.com/
======
sooeung2
We're excited to bring enterprise-level data extraction to the open source
community. Our library handles scaling with fault tolerance and built-in
parallel processing in addition to handling HTTP request limits using proxies
and customized request throttling.

We'd love to see what you can do with Siphon! Feel free to give us feedback on
our Github :)

~~~
romanovcode
> built-in parallel processing

Just FYI, Node cannot do parallel processing unless you are launching another
node application from inside node application and listening to process.stdout
which you are not doing.

